# Gwarcoed Dylan Thomas



## Merlod (16 December 2015)

Looking for Gwarcoed Dylan Thomas, 2005 welsh cob gelding.Bay with 2 hind socks and blaze.
Last known to be in Wiltshire area.
Only have a foal pic 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would also be interested to hear of other Gwarcoed cobs


----------



## Merlod (18 January 2016)

.......


----------



## cundlegreen (18 January 2016)

I have Felinfach Tory Boy by Gwarcoed Twm Coch. I've stayed at the stud in the past, they used to do B&B. The cobs are old fashioned long lived types that can do any job.


----------

